# Suburban Propane



## basswidow (Nov 24, 2010)

I bought a house 3 years ago that had a 500 gal tank, I was told belonged to suburban.  The first year, they gouged me with $ 4 + per gallon prices.  We spent $ 5500 in propane the first winter (hence the reason I burn wood).  All this time,  I was aware of other vendors charging drastically less, yet I could not use them since Suburban owns the tank.  

This past summer, a neighbor contracted an attorney for about 17 home owners and petitioned Suburban.  Turns out,  when Suburban bought out the previous company (forgot the name),  they were required to register a lien for the in-ground tanks.  When I bought my house, there was no lien filed.  The attorney sent a letter to Suburban and got our tanks released.  I now own my tank and can purchase from any vendor I want.  I just put $ 400 in the tank (first fill in 2 years) at $ 1.89 per gallon.

I pass this along just in case someone else may also be faced with the same delimea with Suburban Propane.  It's worth checking out.  A simple check for liens at the county clerk and a letter was all it took to break the chains.  

I was going to dig up their tank and buy my own.  Now - due to their mistake, the tank conveyed to me when I bought this house and it's mine.  We might even turn the thermostats back on! Even though wood does heat our house 100%.


----------



## jeff_t (Nov 24, 2010)

I've never heard a single positive thing about this company. I wonder if they have any happy customers? Probably just a bunch that are stuck with them, or don't know any better.


----------



## Fsappo (Nov 24, 2010)

If you dont want to feel alone, just google Suburban propane.  You'll see thousands of similar stories.  I'm glad you had a happy ending.


----------



## basswidow (Nov 24, 2010)

So true.  If Suburban would have simply charged a reasonable market rate for delivered propane and treated us fairly,  we'd be HAPPY CUSTOMERS.  I've yet to speak with anyone that can say anything positive about them.  It feels great to be free from their grasp.  

The suit is also seeking a refund for over charging,  but just having the tank released allowing me to buy elsewhere is a huge victory.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 25, 2010)

Glad to hear a happy ending!   

Matt


----------



## poconoman (Dec 3, 2010)

The company before Suburban was Agway. THEY were outstanding.


----------

